# "CoopY against the Games"  deutscher Gaming Livestream mit Herz :)



## coopmine (13. Juni 2013)

Hey Leute.
Ich möchte hier einmal mein Streamingprojekt vorstellen.
Dieses nennt sich: CoopY.tv und besteht *seit Oktober 2012*.
Vor knapp einem Monat bin ich(CoopY) den Schritt in Richtung Streamteam gegangen, da ich einfach sehr viel Potenzial in dieser Art Online TV Sender sehe.
Zurzeit sind wir zu zweit - CoopY und Bina.

Mit *über 5000 Followern/Abonnenten *ist die CoopY.tv Community schon eine kleine Größe.

Das Besondere an unserem Projekt ist die Interaktion mit den Zuschauern, die auch oft gelobt wird.
Es wird immer angestrebt für unsere Zuschauer interessant, lustig und informativ zu streamen.
Dabei sind alle möglichen Spiele: Von einem kompletten Dark Souls Playthrough, über Sleeping Dogs bis zu einigen Runden von Super Puzzle Platformer Deluxe - Es wird jedem Gaminginteressierten etwas geboten.

Momentan streamen wir *Sonntag bis Freitag ab 18:00 Uhr *.
Des Weiteren legen wir natürlich auch ab und an eine spontane Streamingrunde ein und veranstalten Specials - Diese werden natürlich auf unseren sozialen Netzwerken angekündigt.

Unser Kanal: http://twitch.tv/coopmine (Twitch.tv)
Steamgruppe: http://steam.coopy.tv (Für Ankündigungen und Infos)
oder direkt über http://www.coopy.tv (Webseite zu Sendung)

Zusätzlich sind wir im Moment auf der Suche nach Partnern und Sponsoren.
Diese können durch Banner im Kanal und der Webseite als auch durch Videoeinblendungen/Overlay/Logos während der Sendung beworben werden.
Kontakt: coopy[at]coopy.tv

Schaut doch einfach mal rein und macht euch ein Bild .


Feeback und konstruktive Kritik ist hier natürlich auch sehr gerne gesehen.

Viele Grüße

CoopY


----------



## Maladin (13. Juni 2013)

hier ist der Beitrag besser aufgehoben


----------



## coopmine (13. Juni 2013)

Danke für das Verschieben... ich schäme mich ein bischen, dass ich das nicht selbst gesehen habe 
Gute Moderation hier


----------



## coopmine (14. Juni 2013)

Hey Leute.
Heute ab 17:00 Uhr gehen der gute iZen und ich auf dem Stream ein paar E3 2013 Games durch und besprechen das gezeigte Material.

Dabei sind folgende Games:

- DayZ Standalone
- Watch Dogs
- Tom Clancy's The Division
- Dark Souls 2

Im Anschluss - je nach Lust und Laune geht es entweder weiter mit Call of Juarez: Gunslinger oder mit The Witcher (2?)

Also: Heute, 17:00 Uhr, E3-Games, mit iZen, einschalten

Viele Grüße

CoopY


----------



## coopmine (25. Juni 2013)

So - ein dickes Update 
Wir haben die Webseite - die wirklich vorher nur ein Platzhalter war - komplett neu designed und überarbeitet.
Schaut selbst: http://www.coopy.tv - Wir sind für jedes Feedback dankbar.
Des weiteren besitzen wir nun ein Forum und einen Starmade Server - Alle Minecraft Fans müssen sich Starmade angucken. Es ist quasi ein Minecraft im Weltraum, viel komplexer und kostenlos.

Viel Spaß weiterhin auf unserer Webseite, dem Livestream und unserem Server.

CoopY


----------



## coopmine (2. Juli 2013)

Hey Leute und Fans von StarMade.
Es ist mir eine große Freude, euch mitteilen zu können, dass ich am Freitag, den 12. Juli 2013 ab 19:00 Uhr den Erfinder und Entwickler von StarMade LIVE in meiner Sendung haben werde
Mehr Infos und News: http://www.coopy.tv


----------



## coopmine (12. Juli 2013)

Hey Leute.
Nicht vergessen - gleich ab 19:00 Uhr ist der Schema - der Entwickler von StarMade - LIVE bei mir in der Sendung. Ihr könnt im Chat live Fragen stellen und er ist Deutscher - also keine Übersetzungen 
Wer es verpasst oder nicht kann -> Es wird hinterher die komplette Aufnahme auf Youtube mit englischen Untertiteln hochgeladen.
Viel Spaß wünsch ich euch bei "CoopY against Schema" 

CoopY


----------



## coopmine (4. September 2013)

Heute gibt es ab 17:00 Uhr wieder einmal XCOM: Enemy Unkown mit euch als Truppe. Schaut einfach zu und wenn ein Platz in den Reihen der Soldaten frei wird (mal wieder ), werde ich einen zufälligen Zuschauer auslosen. Dieser kann dann bestimmen, wie sein digitales Ebenbild aussehen soll und was er beim Aufstieg lernt.

Einen besonderen Leckerbissen habe ich auch noch für euch - ihr könnt nämlich bei mir auf dem Stream *XCOM: Enemy Unknown gewinnen *. Schaut dazu einfach *meinem Stream ab 17:00 Uhr zu und "followed" dem Kanal auf Twitch*. Der Gewinner wird dann live von mir während der Sendung ausgelost und erhält dann das Spiel als Steamgeschenk von mir.

Also dann - 17:00 Uhr einschalten

Stream: http://twitch.tv/coopmine

Viel Glück, viel Spaß und bis nachher 

Euer CoopY


----------



## coopmine (16. September 2013)

Heyho Leute.

Heute gibt es bei mir das erste Mal Heartstone in der EU Beta zu sehen mit Newbiealarm 

Seid dabei ab ca 16:50 Uhr geht der Stream on: http://twitch.tv/coopmine

Viele Grüße

CoopY


----------



## coopmine (21. September 2013)

Heute ab 14:00 Uhr - CoopY against State of Decay PC!
Heyho Leute.
Habe mir ja gestern den Early Access der PC-Version von State of Decay gegönnt und werde ihn, nach kurzer Testphase , ab 14:00 Uhr für euch streamen.
Es scheint das erste WIRKLICHE Zombie-Survival Game zu sein!
Wer also noch unsicher ist oder sich einfach für das Spiel interessiert, möge gerne hineinschauen in meinen kleinen Stream 

Also dann: Ab 14:00 Uhr, CoopY gucken, Spaß haben

Stream: http://twitch.tv/coopmine

Viele Grüße

Euer CoopY


----------



## coopmine (3. Dezember 2013)

Heya Leute. 
Heute gibs ab 17:00 Uhr wieder eine Sendung von und mit mir für euch  

Schaffen wir es, die Story von X Rebirth nun zu vollenden? Wie geht es weiter? Sehen wir ein weiteres mal das "Merkel-Dreieck"?  
Sollten wir die Kampagne heute zu schnell durch haben, gibts im Anschluss das großartige "The Stanley Parable" - will es nun auch endlich mal spielen - bisher habe ich nur Gutes gesehen und gehört. 

Ab ca 16:45 Uhr wie immer mit Musik und ab 17:00 Uhr dann der Start. 
Gleiche Stelle, gleiche Welle!  

Stream: http://twitch.tv/coopmine 

Viele Grüße 

CoopY


----------



## coopmine (28. Dezember 2013)

Hey Leute,
es ist soweit: Wir haben einen Termin für den SuperDuperStream.
Die Sendung, die eigentlich als 1000 Follower Stream geplant war, wird am 28.12.13 ab 17:00 Uhr starten und wir haben uns viel vor genommen.
Es wird MASSIG Giveaways, Spiele, Spaß und eine Überraschung geben. Seid auf jeden Fall dabei - es lohnt sich!
Dieser Stream wird alle bisherigen Streams in den Schatten stellen, so geplant, so organisiert und so.... brüderlich.

Stream (wie immer eigentlich ): http://twitch.tv/coopmine

Wir freuen uns auf euch

CoopY und Mokka


----------



## coopmine (17. Januar 2014)

Heya Leute. 
Gleich ab 18:00 Uhr spielen wir den Rest vom Sam DLC von Metal Gear Rising: Revengeance fertig (und hoffen, dass eine solche VR Mission nie wieder in meinem Leben zu bewältigen ist ). 
Im Anschluss gibts FTL: Captains Edition mit euch als meine treue (selbstmörderische) Crew  

Stream: http://twitch.tv/coopmine 

Viele Grüße 

Euer CoopY


----------



## coopmine (22. Februar 2014)

Heyaho Leute.
Heute gibt's - zwischen den regulären Streamzeiten - eine relativ spontane Sendung für euch 
Genau so spontan wird auch die Spieleauswahl sein: Banished, KSP, ... mal sehen was dran kommt 

20:00 Uhr geht's mit Musik los - ab 20:15 Uhr dann die Sendung.

Seid dabei @ http://twitch.tv/coopmine

Viele Grüße

Euer CoopY


----------



## coopmine (24. Februar 2014)

Heyho Leute.
Heute ab 18:00 Uhr geht es in meinem Stream mit Banished im Hardest-Mode-wo-gibt weiter 
Nachdem ich Samstag Abend (Sonntag Morgen ) nach knapp 7 Versuchen endlich eine halbwegs funktionierende Siedlung für unsere Verbannten erschaffen habe,
möchte ich diese gerne wachsen und florieren lassen...
Manche sagen, es wäre nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis in meinem Dorf wieder Hungersnot und Tod Einzug halten...

Seid dabei: http://twitch.tv/coopmine

Viele Grüße

Euer CoopY


----------



## coopmine (28. Februar 2014)

JETZT LIVE: CoopY zockt ESO mit der CoopYmunitY!
Da ESO mit 49 zu 47 Stimmen gegen Kerbal Space Program gewonnen hat, versucht der junge Magier CoopYdalf sein Glück mit seiner treuen Truppe 

Stream: http://twitch.tv/coopmine

Teamspeak Adresse: coopy.tv

Viele Grüße und bis gleich

Euer CoopY


----------



## coopmine (5. März 2014)

Hey Leute,

heute ab 18:00 Uhr wage ich mich mal an die zweite Episode der zweiten Staffel von The Walking Dead von Telltale.
Damit ihr auch alle storytechnisch auf einem Stand seid, werde ich nochmal Episode 1 durchspielen und direkt im Anschluss dann Episode 2.
Freue mich schon sehr darauf, die Abenteuer der kleinen Clementine mit euch zu erleben Smile

Seid dabei @ http://twitch.tv/coopmine (Musik läuft schon! )

Viele Grüße

Euer CoopY


----------



## coopmine (7. März 2014)

Fart-Ro-Dah Leute , 

gleich ab 18:00 Uhr geht es weiter mit dem bisher grandiosen South Park: The Stick of Truth. 

Freue mich auf euch! 

Stream: Twitch (Musik schon an! )

Viele Grüße 

Euer CoopY


----------



## coopmine (10. März 2014)

Heyho Leute.
Der Tag, auf den viele gewartet haben, ist gekommen: Heute ab 18:00 Uhr startet CoopY against Dark Souls wieder einmal Smile

Seid von Anfang an dabei und schaut mir beim failen (oder siegen Smile) zu

Stream: http://twitch.tv/coopmine

Viele Grüße

Euer CoopY


----------



## ulrichbeich (12. März 2014)

Coole Seite habt ihr da. Sehr schön übrigens das ihr versucht ohne Werbung auszukommen. Viele Seiten sind ja inzwischen so dermaßen voll damit.


----------



## coopmine (14. März 2014)

Hey ulrichbeich,
danke dir für das positive Feedback 
---------------------------

Heya Leute.
Gleich ab 18:00 Uhr geht es mit Dark Souls: Prepare to die Edition weiter und den letzten paar Bossen *hust* 
Heute ist übrigens auch die letzte Chance für euch bei dem CoopYmunity Dark Souls Gewinnspiel mit zu machen! ( http://www.coopy.tv/forum/board13-off-topic/smalltalk/672-dark-souls-1-todes-gewinnspiel/ ) - Ratet mit und gewinnt tolle Preise. 

Wir sehen uns gleich auf http://twitch.tv/coopmine

Viele Grüße

Euer CoopY


----------



## coopmine (17. März 2014)

Heya Leute. 
Gleich ab 18:00 Uhr geht es natürlich mit Dark Souls weiter  
Ihr habt eure Todes-Tipps abgegeben und mal sehen, wer nun das Rennen macht - Seid dabei! 

Stream: http://twitch.tv/coopmine 

Viele Grüße 

Euer CoopY


----------



## coopmine (18. März 2014)

Heya Leute.
Gleich ab 19:00 Uhr streamed für euch der Ara von Allvatar.com auf dem CoopY TV Kanal.
Gezeigt wird die technical Alpha von Blizzards neuestem Werk Heroes of the Storm. Schnuppert doch mal rein 

Infos:
http://www.allvatar.com/news/15518-heroes-of-the-storm-livestream-aus-der-alpha-am-18-03--ab-19-uhr

Stream:
http://twitch.tv/coopmine

Viele Grüße

Euer CoopY


----------



## coopmine (21. März 2014)

Heya Leute.
Momentan streamed die gute Bina auf unserem CoopY.tv Kanal. Falls es euch und ihr gefällt, wird sie vielleicht ein Teil des CoopY.tv Streamteams . Euer Feedback und mehr Infos bei uns im Forum: http://bit.ly/1imISxf

Stream: http://twitch.tv/coopmine

Viele Grüße

Euer CoopY


----------



## coopmine (25. März 2014)

Heya Leute.
Gleich ab 18:00 Uhr streamed die Bina Amnesia: The Dark Descent für euch.
Sie hat jetzt schon das Höschen voll und es kann nur lustig werden

Stream: http://twitch.tv/coopmine

Viele Grüße

Euer CoopY


----------



## coopmine (26. März 2014)

Heyho Leute.
Gleich ab 18:00 Uhr geht es mit CoopY against Dark Souls: Prepare to die in Dark Souls 2 weiter .
Ist heute Artorias dran oder scheitert CoopY kläglich?

Im Anschluss (gegen 21:00 Uhr) gibt es eine weitere Runde Heroes of the Storm mit Ara und Chosi von Allvatar.com.

Seid also dabei - es wird interessant.

Stream: http://twitch.tv/coopmine

Viele Grüße

Euer CoopY


----------



## coopmine (27. März 2014)

Heyhey Leute.
Gleich ab 18:00 Uhr gibt's auf CoopY.tv den iZen mit der letzten Episode der ArmA 3 Kampagne: WIN!

Seid dabei @ http://twitch.tv/coopmine

Viele Grüße

Euer CoopY


----------



## coopmine (28. März 2014)

Soo Leute - dann mal das heutige CoopY.tv Programm für euch

*Um 18:00 Uhr* geht es los mit *CoopY against Dark Souls: Prepare to die in Dark Souls 2 Edition*.
Der Junge CoopY macht sich auf, ein spannendes Abenteuer in der Welt Lordran zu erleben.
Mit bisherigem *Todeszählerstand von 143(!!!)* - Wieviel ist noch möglich? Wie weit kommt CoopY heute? Spannendes Action-Abenteuer für die ganze Familie .

*Ab 21:00 Uhr beginnt die bezaubernde Bina* - vollständig blind - ihr Abenteuer in *Southpark: The Stick of Truth*. Obwohl ihr die Hauptgeschichte schon bei CoopY sehen durftet, lohnt sich ein Einschalten bei Bina auf jeden Fall - Welche Klasse nimmt sie? Wie geht sie das Abenteuer an? Welche Sidequests erwartet sie?
Seid dabei!

Stream: http://twitch.tv/coopmine

Viele Grüße

Euer CoopY


----------



## coopmine (29. März 2014)

iZen und CoopY machen JETZT Altis-Life unsicher 

Reingeschnuppert @ http://twitch.tv/coopmine

Viele Grüße

iZen & CoopY


----------



## coopmine (30. März 2014)

Heya Leute.
Die gute Bina ist JETZT wieder am streamen mit South Park: The Stick of Truth auf CoopY.tv

Stream: http://twitch.tv/coopmine

Viele Grüße

CoopY


----------



## coopmine (31. März 2014)

Heya Leute.
Gleich ab 18:00 Uhr geht's weiter mit CoopY against Dark Souls!
Der Todescounter steht bei 175... Wie hoch wird er noch klettern? 
Kommt der Helm der Macht heute wieder zum Einsatz? 
Schaut mal rein!

Stream: http://twitch.tv/coopmine

Viele Grüße

Euer CoopY


----------



## coopmine (7. April 2014)

JETZT GLEICH: CoopY macht Altis unsicher auf dem CoopY.tv Altis-Life Server 

Reinhauen und Zuschauen 
http://twitch.tv/coopmine

Viele Grüße

Euer CoopY


----------



## coopmine (8. April 2014)

Hey Leute.
Der gute iZen vom CoopY.tv Streamteam streamed JETZT das neue Update von FTL: Faster than light
und IHR seid seine Crew 

Stream: http://twitch.tv/coopmine

Viele Grüße

CoopY


----------



## coopmine (9. April 2014)

CoopY der Pfirsichbaron macht heute ab 18:00 Uhr wieder die Insel Altis auf dem CoopY.tv Altis-Life Server unsicher .

Seid dabei: http://twitch.tv/coopmine (Läuft schon)

Serverinfos: http://bit.ly/1ekmFS6

Viele Grüße und bis dann

Euer CoopY


----------



## coopmine (11. April 2014)

Heya Leute.
JETZT geht es weiter mit CoopY's märchenhaften Abenteuern in Altis-Life .
Seid dabei auf http://twitch.tv/coopmine

Viele Grüße

Euer CoopY


----------



## coopmine (14. April 2014)

Heya Leute.
Gleich ab 18:00 Uhr zockt CoopY wieder Altis-Life auf unserem Server :99

Seid dabei: http://twitch.tv/coopmine

Viele Grüße

CoopY


----------



## coopmine (16. April 2014)

Heya Leute.
Gleich ab 18:00 Uhr versucht der CoopY mal ein bisschen Geld zu verdienen in Altis-Life. Wird also eher nen chilliger Stream... zumindest ist er so geplant 

Seid dabei - Chat Interaktion DeluXe 

Stream: http://twitch.tv/coopmine

Viele Grüße

Euer CoopY


----------



## coopmine (17. April 2014)

CoopY.tv JETZT live mit iZen und Kerbal space Program

Stream: http://twitch.tv/coopmine

Viele Grüße

CoopY


----------



## coopmine (18. April 2014)

Heya Leute.
Heute ab 18:00 Uhr spiele ich nach langer Zeit mal wieder FTL: Faster than Light mit und für euch .
Heute wirklich mal nen chilliger Stream mit großer Chat Interaktion... letztes Mal ging das ja eher nach hinten los .
Freu mich ...auf euch.

Stream: http://twitch.tv/coopmine (Ab ca 17:45 Uhr mit Musik schon LIVE)

Viele Grüße

Euer CoopY


----------



## coopmine (23. April 2014)

Heya Leute.
Gleich ab 18:00 Uhr geht es mit FTL: AE und EUCH als Crew weiter .

Stream: http://twitch.tv/coopmine (Schon an )

Viele Grüße

CoopY


----------



## coopmine (25. April 2014)

Es geht los....!!!!
CoopY against Dark Souls 2 (PC) - PART 1 startet ab 18:00 Uhr!

Zusätzlich seht ihr beim guten iZen und seiner Sendung bei CoopY.tv eine andere Perspektive und/oder Spielweise. Dazu gibt es bei uns im Forum ein Gewinnspiel für euch! Tippt mit, es gibt tolle Preise - Infos: http://bit.ly/1jGUB7H

Der Stream ist schon an mit Musik, also kommt ALLE - http://twitch.tv/coopmine


VIELE Grüße

Euer CoopY


----------



## coopmine (26. April 2014)

Hey Leute.
Im Moment streamed der gute iZen vom CoopY.tv Streamteam weiter Dark Souls 2 - Seid dabei @ http://twitch.tv/coopmine

Viele Grüße

CoopY


----------



## coopmine (28. April 2014)

Heya Leute.
Gleich ab 18:00 Uhr geht's bei mir (natürlich) mit Dark Souls 2 - Part 2 weiter.
Spannendes Rennen zwischen iZen und mir .

Seid dabei (Musik schon an): http://twitch.tv/coopmine

Viele Grüße

Euer CoopY


----------



## coopmine (30. April 2014)

JETZT LIVE - CoopY mit Part 3 des Dark Souls Gewinnspiels. 

Seid dabei - Stream: http://twitch.tv/coopmine 

Viele Grüße 

Euer CoopY


----------



## coopmine (1. Mai 2014)

JETZT streamed grad der iZen aus dem CoopY.tv Streamteam Dark Souls 2 - Wir haben eine Challenge mit Gewinnspiel.
Schaut mal rein: http://twitch.tv/coopmine

Viele Grüße

CoopY


----------



## coopmine (2. Mai 2014)

Hey Leute.
Heute früher als sonst (diese Gier...) gibt es ab 17:00 Uhr schon den CoopY.
Natürlich geht es locker-flockig mit Dark Souls 2 (PC) weiter und ich hoffe, ihr seid alle dabei 

Team CoopY FTW - http://twitch.tv/coopmine 

Viele Grüße

Euer CoopY


----------



## coopmine (3. Mai 2014)

Heya Leute.
Da der mutige Streiter iZen gestern so gut vorgelegt hat, müssen der komische CoopY und sein mächtiger Degen natürlich in Dark Souls 2 (PC) nachlegen .
Also geht es gleich ab 14:30 Uhr schon weiter - Seid dabei!

Stream: http://twitch.tv/coopmine

Viele Grüße und bis gleich

Euer CoopY


----------



## coopmine (4. Mai 2014)

Weiter gehts mit iZen und unserem CoopY.tv-Gewinnspiel zu Dark Souls 2 (PC) - Es wird immer knapper 

JETZT LIVE @ http://twitch.tv/coopmine

Viele Grüße

CoopY


----------



## coopmine (5. Mai 2014)

Heya Leute.
JETZT Gleich (Musik schon an) ab 18:00 Uhr - geht es weiter mit CoopY against Dark Souls 2 (PC) und ein paar Bossen .
Die Challenge nähert sich dem Ende...

Seid dabei @ http://twitch.tv/coopmine

Viele Grüße

Euer CoopY


----------



## coopmine (7. Mai 2014)

Heya Leute.
Der iZen hat mit 311 Toden vorgelegt und ich werde versuchen das zu schlagen .
Ab 18:00 Uhr geht es weiter mit CoopY against Dark Souls 2 (PC) - Seid dabei auf http://twitch.tv/coopmine

Vielleicht kommen wir heute auch durch...

Viele Grüße

Euer CoopY


----------



## coopmine (8. Mai 2014)

JETZT gleich ab 13:00 Uhr lege ich einfach mal so eine kleine (oder große) Runde Dark Souls 2 PVP ein - Tipps/Spoiler ERLAUBT 

Stream: http://twitch.tv/coopmine

Viele Grüße

CoopY


----------



## coopmine (9. Mai 2014)

Heya Leute.
Gleich ab 18:00 Uhr (Musik läuft schon) gibts was neues bei CoopY: Bound by Flame!
Bin sehr gespannt auf das Rollenspiel der Mars: War Logs Macher.

Seid dabei - http://twitch.tv/coopmine

Viele Grüße

Euer CoopY


----------



## coopmine (10. Mai 2014)

Heya Leute.
Gleich ab 16:30 Uhr geht's mit Bound by Flame (PC) und CoopY weiter.
Bin nun knapp 5 Stunden into-the-game und muss sagen, dass es echt immer spannender und interessanter wird. Vor allem die Dialoge find ich Klasse

Seid gleich dabei @ http://twitch.tv/coopmine (Musik läuft schon)

Viele Grüße

Euer CoopY


----------



## coopmine (12. Mai 2014)

Heya Leute.
Heute gibt's bei mir entweder ArmA 3 Breaking Point oder ArmA 3 Battle Royale - je nach Lust und Laune . Maybe auch nicht alleine... 

Seid alle dabei - es lohnt sich (hoffentlich)
Stream: http://twitch.tv/coopmine

Viele Grüße

Euer CoopY


----------



## coopmine (14. Mai 2014)

Heyhey Leute.
Heute ab 18:00 Uhr geht es wieder mit ein paar "Ründchen" Battle Royale und eurem Survivalspezialisten CoopY weiter .
Würde mich freuen, wenn ihr mir beim Beerenessen und Lagerfeuerbauen zuschaut

Stream: http://twitch.tv/coopmine

Viele Grüße

Euer CoopY


----------



## coopmine (15. Mai 2014)

Hey Leute.
Wir sind jetzt wieder LIVE mit Battle Royal und den BettelBrüdern iZen, CoopY und Mokka 
Wir warten auf H1Z1... 

Seid dabei auf http://twitch.tv/coopmine

Viele Grüße

CoopY


----------



## coopmine (16. Mai 2014)

Hey Leute.
JETZT geht es mit dem Unfugtreiber CoopY weiter in seiner Survivalmission in Battle Royale

Seid dabei @ http://twitch.tv/coopmine

Viele Grüße

Euer CoopY


----------



## coopmine (18. Mai 2014)

Heya Leute.
ChillCoopY zockt jetzt gleich ein bisschen Plague Inc. bis um 18:00 Uhr die bezaubernde Bina übernimmt

http://twitch.tv/coopmine

Viele Grüße

CoopY


----------



## coopmine (19. Mai 2014)

Heya Leute.
Gleich ab 18:00 Uhr wird wieder ge-Battle Royaled 
CoopY versucht ein paar weitere Male sein Glück im Überleben der harschen Umgebung von Stratis...

Seid dabei @ http://twitch.tv/coopmine

Viele Grüße

Euer CoopY


----------



## coopmine (20. Mai 2014)

Heya Leute.
Invasion durch Finstergeist iZen!!! 
Heute werde ich 20 Invades als Ronin durchführen inklusive Win/Lose Counter...anschließend kommt vielleicht eine Runde War Thunder Ground Forces, das jetzt Open Beta ist. 
Und zwischendrin gibts noch ein kleines, besonderes Leckerli...aber mehr verrat' ich nicht! 
Also, einschalten lohnt sich bei iZen auf CoopY.tv ab 18:00 Uhr!!! 

Stream: http://twitch.tv/coopmine

Viele Grüße

CoopY


----------



## coopmine (21. Mai 2014)

Heyhey Partner CoopYmunity .
Gleich ab 18:00 Uhr gibt es ein wirklich interessantes Indie-Game bei uns zu sehen: Factorio.

Schaut auf jeden Fall vorbei @ http://twitch.tv/coopmine

Viele Grüße

Euer CoopY


----------



## coopmine (23. Mai 2014)

GEWINNE das super Indie Game Transistor von SuperGiant Games.
CoopY zeigt euch heute in seiner Sendung LIVE einen Ersteindruck des hoch gelobten Indie-Titels.

CoopY.tv Streamkanal: http://twitch.tv/coopmine (JETZT LIVE)

Alles, was ihr tun müsst, ist unserem Twitch.tv-Kanal zu folgen und die Sendung zu schauen .

Der Gewinner wird während der Sendung durch das Zufallsprinzip unter allen Zuschauern ausgelost und erhält sofort das Spiel (per E-Mail oder Steam).

Seid heute also besonders dabei .

Viele Grüße

CoopY


----------



## coopmine (26. Mai 2014)

Heyho Leute.
Lasset uns ein paar wilde Maschinen und Fabriken in Factorio bauen 
CoopY against Factorio!

Stream: (It's ON) http://twitch.tv/coopmine

Viele Grüße

Euer CoopY


----------



## coopmine (27. Mai 2014)

Heya Leute.
SpecialSendung mit HackerCoopY - Waaaaaatch Dogs - Hack the Planet 
Los geht's ab 10:15 Uhr bis ....! 

Stream: http://twitch.tv/coopmine

Viele Grüße

CoopY


----------



## coopmine (28. Mai 2014)

Moin und Heya Leute.
Gleich ab 18:00 Uhr geht's es natürlich mit HackerCoopY und Watch_Dogs weiter .
Hab echt Lust auf so ein paar Mutliplayer Hacks... Hoffe, dass es heute besser klappt.

Seid dabei @ http://twitch.tv/coopmine

Viele Grüße

Euer CoopY


----------



## coopmine (30. Mai 2014)

JETZT LIVE: NightCoopY against The Forest.... Hab schon ein bisschen Angst...  (Twitch-Partner HYPE)

Zuschauen @ http://twitch.tv/coopmine

Viele Grüße

Euer CoopY


----------



## coopmine (31. Mai 2014)

Heya Leute.
Nach einer Eeeeeewigkeit gibt's nun wieder eine "BiberBros against the Games" Sendung mit Open End 

Wir zocken The Stomping Land mit der CoopYmunity - Seid dabei!

Stream (Musik schon on!): http://twitch.tv/coopmine

Viele Grüße

Euer CoopY


----------



## coopmine (2. Juni 2014)

Heya Leute.
Heute hacke ich mich wieder in die Matrix von Watch_Dogs und versuche heraus zu finden, wie das global überwachende ctOS funktioniert .

Stream (JETZT an): http://twitch.tv/coopmine

Viele Grüße

CoopY


----------



## coopmine (4. Juni 2014)

GEWINNT AB 18:00 UHR EIN EXEMPLAR VON THE FOREST!

Heute gibt es etwas ganz besonderes für euch liebe CoopYmunitY.
Ab 18:00 Uhr streamed ja der CoopY The Forest für euch - soweit bekannt .
Zusätzlich hat uns der Entwickler Endnight Games vier(!) The Forest-Keys zur Verfügung gestellt, die WIR heute an EUCH verschenken!

Als besonderes Danke an unsere Subscriber, wird einer von den vier Keys exklusiv an einen der anwesenden Subs gehen.

Bei den drei restlichen Games haben ALLE FOLLOWER eine Chance zu gewinnen.
Schaltet also ab 18:00 Uhr ein - selbe Stelle, selbe Welle - http://twitch.tv/coopmine

Viele Grüße

Euer CoopY


----------



## coopmine (6. Juni 2014)

Heya Leute.
Jetzt geht es weiter mit HackerCoopY hackt Watch_Dogs!

Selbe Stelle, selbe Welle 

Stream: http://twitch.tv/coopmine

Viele Grüße

CoopY


----------



## coopmine (8. Juni 2014)

Hey Leute.
Die bezaubernde Bina aus unserem Streamteam streamed grade DmC - Schaut doch mal bei uns vorbei und sagt hallo 

Stream: http://twitch.tv/coopmine

Viele Grüße

CoopY


----------



## coopmine (9. Juni 2014)

Heya Leute.
Heute spiele ich das Rougelike Hero Siege für euch (Danke an Dutchiii für das Spiel). Ziemlich viel Spaß und Content für kleines Geld.

Schaut doch ab 18:00 Uhr mal rein und sagt hallo - http://twitch.tv/coopmine

Viele Grüße

CoopY


----------



## coopmine (11. Juni 2014)

Heya Leute.
Gleich ab 18:00 Uhr geht's los mit Shooter-Klaus-CoopY und der Battlefield Hardline PC-Beta 
Ich spiele ja sonst nicht wirklich First-Person-Shooter... mal sehen, wie ich mich anstelle .

Seid dabei @ http://twitch.tv/coopmine

Viele Grüße

CoopY


----------



## coopmine (13. Juni 2014)

Heya Leute.
Heute ab 18:00 Uhr gibt's bei CoopY.tv die matschigen und verschlammten Reifen meiner Vehikel in Spintires zu sehen.
Seid doch dabei und seht zu, wie ich mich fest fahre und meine Offroad-Trucker-Aufträge erledige .

Ab 18:00 Uhr LIVE - nur auf http://twitch.tv/coopmine


Viele Grüße

Euer CoopY


----------



## Niburu (13. Juni 2014)

Schau mal wieder in DF rein. Hat sich viel getan inklusive interessantem Charakter System. Deine alte Gang Minax gibt's auch noch und obendrein kannst du offizieller Streamer werden.



https://forums.darkfallonline.com/forumdisplay.php?94-Streamers-Hub


----------



## coopmine (14. Juni 2014)

@Niburu: Mal schauen... 

Heya.
Jetzt gibt's El Presidente CoopY von Topico 5 

Stream: http://twitch.tv/coopmine

Viele Grüße

CoopY


----------



## coopmine (16. Juni 2014)

Heyhey Leute.
Gleich ab 18:00 Uhr geht es mit HackerCoopY und Watch_Dogs weiter .
Habe heute leider die A-Karte gezogen...

Stream: http://twitch.tv/coopmine

Viele Grüße

Euer CoopY


----------



## coopmine (17. Juni 2014)

Stillgestanden! Drill Instructor iZen erklärt euch Landratten heute, wie ihr bei *Star Citizen* fliegt und auch noch überlebt!
Unterstützt werde ich dabei heute von meiner Assistentin Eva,
also schaltet ein!

Anschließend gibts dann noch PVP in Dark Souls 2 ;-)

Stream jetzt LIVE @ http://twitch.tv/coopmine

Viele Grüße

CoopY


----------



## coopmine (18. Juni 2014)

Hey Leute.
HackerCoopY wird gleich ab 18:00 Uhr in Watch_Dogs wieder rumhacken .
Bin gespannt, wie die Story weitergeht...

Seid dabei @ http://twitch.tv/coopmine (Schon LIVE)

Viele Grüße

Euer CoopY


----------



## coopmine (19. Juni 2014)

JETZT gibt es bei CoopY.tv CommanDAH iZen mit MULTIPLAYER Star Citizen zu sehen 

Seid dabei - http://twitch.tv/coopmine

Viele Grüße

CoopY


----------



## coopmine (20. Juni 2014)

Hey Leute.
Gleich ab 18:00 Uhr gibt es CoopY against Space Run - 5 stars or die trying .

Schaut rein und lasst nen "hallo" da - http://twitch.tv/coopmine

Viele Grüße

CoopY


----------



## coopmine (23. Juni 2014)

Heyho CoopYmunity,

heute ab 18:00 Uhr geht es mit Teil 3 des umgedrehten un knüppelharten Tower-Defense Game Space Run weiter.

5 Sterne sind Pflicht 
Stream: twitch.tv/coopmine

Viele Grüße

Euer CoopY


----------



## coopmine (24. Juni 2014)

Moin Moin,
Gunslinger iZen zockt JETZT für euch Kingdom under Fire II...sieht sehr interessant aus!

Schaut mal vorbei - es lohnt sich!

Stream: http://www.twitch.tv/coopmine

Viele Grüße

CoopY


----------



## coopmine (25. Juni 2014)

Hey Leute.
Ab punkt 18:00 Uhr geht es weiter mit meiner 5-Sterne-Challenge in Space Run.
Seid doch dabei und seht mich scheit... gewinnen 

Stream: http://twitch.tv/coopmine

Viele Grüße

CoopY


----------



## coopmine (28. Juni 2014)

Heyho Leute.
Heute gibt es ein kleines Special für alle Speedrun-Fans.

Der gute TheSemo aus unserer Zuschauerschaft ist ein begnadeter Speedrunner und zeigt euch heute ab 18:00 Uhr zwei Games im Speedrun-Modus 
Er startet mit Super Mario 64 und geht dann zu Super Meat Boy über - dabei erklärt er viel und erzählt ein bisschen über die Speedrun-Community.
Ich werde auf jeden Fall interessiert zuschauen!

Wie immer auf http://twitch.tv/coopmine

Vielleicht gibt's davor, danach oder beides einen von meinen berüchtigten Spontanstreams... 

Viele Grüße

Euer CoopY


----------



## coopmine (30. Juni 2014)

Heya liebe Leute,

heute ab 18:00 Uhr werde ich mich mal an einer neuen Runde Game Dev Tycoon versuchen. Da es schon viele coole Mods für das Spiel gibt, welche es ziemlich erweitern, werde ich mich da mal umschauen .
Seid doch einfach dabei und entscheidet, wie die Spiele und Engines heissen sollen - http://twitch.tv/coopmine

Viele Grüße

CoopY


----------



## coopmine (1. Juli 2014)

Hey Leute.
Beobachtet den iZen nun beim Konstruieren der simpelsten menschlichen Luftfahrzeuge in Kerbal Space Program 

LIVE @ http://twitch.tv/coopmine

Viele Grüße

CoopY


----------



## coopmine (2. Juli 2014)

Hey Leute.
Heute ab 18:00 Uhr geht das Spieleentwickeln in Game Dev Tycoon weiter.
Wie immer sind eure Namensvorschläge für die Spiele und Engines mehr als willkommen .

Stream: http://twitch.tv/coopmine

Viele Grüße

CoopY


----------



## coopmine (4. Juli 2014)

Heya Leute.
Heute geht es weiter mit dem zweiten Versuch in meiner Kerbal Space Program Karriere auf dem Mond zu landen... oder zumindest for-the-science einmal umfliegen .
Seid dabei ab 18:00 Uhr (Wenn Neuer vs Frankreich spiel... A-Karte Deluxe ) - 
Ab 21:00 Uhr übernimmt dann unsere bezaubernde Bina mit Super Mario 3D World 

Stream: http://twitch.tv/coopmine

Viele Grüße

Euer CoopY


----------



## coopmine (5. Juli 2014)

Hey Leute.
Da es letzten Samstag so gut ankam, gibt es heute wieder ein Speedrun-Spezial mit TheSemo.
Es wird wieder Super Mario 64 gespielt, aber dieses Mal mit einem 70 Sterne Run, damit es nicht so schnell vorbei ist 

Wann?: 18:00 Uhr
Wo?: Unser Stream – http://twitch.tv/coopmine
Warum?: Super interessant 

Viele Grüße und bis später

Euer CoopY


----------



## coopmine (7. Juli 2014)

Hey Leute.
Heute ab 18:00 Uhr geht's weiter mit meiner KSP Karriere und Tag 4 derselbigen.
Ich versuche mich mal an einem Asteroiden... vielleicht gibt's einen Feuerball .

Seid doch ab 18:00 Uhr dabei @ http://twitch.tv/coopmine

Viele Grüße

CoopY


----------



## coopmine (8. Juli 2014)

Hallihallo,

JETZT geht's auch beim iZen weiter mit KSP!

Operation Ikarus:
So nah wie möglich an die Sonne kommen, und wissenschaftliche Tests durchführen.

Wenn ihr Ideen für neue Herausforderungen habt, immer her damit!

Schaut doch mal rein bei CoopY.tv - http://twitch.tv/coopmine

Viele Grüße

CoopY


----------



## coopmine (9. Juli 2014)

Heya Leute.
Jetzt gleich (16:00 Uhr) geht es - etwas früher - weter mit CoopY's Modded KSP Karriere und Tag 5.
Aber keine Panik, wer früher anfängt, kann auch später aufhören .

Seid dabei @ http://twitch.tv/coopmine

Viele Grüße

Euer CoopY


----------



## coopmine (11. Juli 2014)

CoopY's modded KSP Karriere - Tag 6 - Raumstation... for science! 

Heyhey Leute.
Heute - wie gewohnt - ab 18:00 Uhr bauen wir zusammen eine Raumstation in der Umlaufbahn des Mondes.
Ich bereite mich mental schon einmal auf das Dockingmanöver vor... 

Stream: http://twitch.tv/coopmine

Viele Grüße

Euer CoopY


----------



## coopmine (13. Juli 2014)

Heya Leute.
Wir fangen jetzt gleich an mit unseren ersten Schritten in der Welt von Divinity: Original Sin.
Es wird lustig, traurig und seltsam 
Seid doch von Anfang an dabei.

Stream: http://twitch.tv/coopmine

Viele Grüße

CoopY


----------



## coopmine (14. Juli 2014)

Heyho Leute.
Heute ab 18:00 Uhr gibt es wieder den WeltraumCoopY mit seinen verrückten Experimenten zu sehen...
Mal schauen, was heute in einem Feuerball endet 

Seid dabei @ http://twitch.tv/coopmine

Viele Grüße

CoopY


----------



## coopmine (16. Juli 2014)

Mission Goldhamsterködel Tag 1 (Hearthstone)
Heyhey verehrte CoopYmunity.

Gestern zu relativ später Stunde habe ich mich vom guten Basti (Norddeutscherjunge, ein ehrenhaftes und anerkanntes Mitglied unseres StreamDreamTeams ) dazu hinreißen lassen, mit ihm ein paar Duelle Hearthstone auf seinem Stream zu spielen...
Nach vier glorreichen Niederlagen meinerseits beschloss ich,
diese Schmach so nicht auf mir sitzen zu lassen (zusätzlich habe ich wieder richtig Bock auf HS bekommen ) und zu üben... zu üben... zu üben!
Meine Rache wird fürchterlich sein (hrhrhr).
Ich habe sogar noch knapp 20 ungeöffnete Packs aus der Beta-Zeit von Hearthstone, die es heute natürlich zu öffnen gilt.

Tipps und Tricks sind während der Hearthstone Streams erlaubt, übertreibt es jedoch nicht und respektiert es, wenn ich nicht jeden Tipp umsetze.
Backseatgaming bitte unterlassen.

Seid dabei!
Noob-plays garantiert!
Training beginnt ab 18:00 Uhr!
CoopY Rising! .

Stream: http://twitch.tv/coopmine

Viele Grüße

Euer CoopY


----------



## coopmine (18. Juli 2014)

Hey CoopYmunitY,

heute ab 18:00 Uhr geht's weiter mit Mission Goldhamsterködel - Tag 3 (Tag 2 war gestern ein Spontanstream).

Dass nicht immer alles nach Plan läuft und ich auch noch viel Fehler mache, sieht man in diesem Video (1:40min)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q15hXQowTac

Ab 18:00 Uhr geht's los auf http://twitch.tv/coopmine

Viele Grüße

CoopY


----------



## coopmine (20. Juli 2014)

Hey Leute.

Spontanstream 

Mission Goldhamsterködel mit NoobYCoopY - Baut mit mir ein neues Deck 

Stream: http://twitch.tv/coopmine

Viele Grüße

CoopY


----------



## coopmine (21. Juli 2014)

Hey Leute.
Heute ab 18:00 Uhr geht es mit Tag 6 der Mission Goldhamsterködel (Hearthstone Duell-Projekt )weiter.
Ich gab der Sendung den - meiner Meinung nach - sehr passenden Namen "Alle Macht dem PalaCoopY"

Seid dabei, ich freu mich auf euch.

Stream:
http://twitch.tv/coopmine

Beta (Der Chat könnte besser laden):
http://beta.twitch.tv/coopmine

Viele Grüße

CoopY


----------



## coopmine (22. Juli 2014)

Heya liebe Leute,
heute gibt's Tag 7 von Mission Goldhamster auf CoopY.tv zu sehen.
Von Tag zu Tag fühle ich mich mehr in der Lage, den in Hearthstone Basti so richtig den Popo wund zu klopfen - DANK euch! 

Stream startet um 18:00 Uhr auf http://twitch.tv/coopmine

Freu mich auf euch!

Viele Grüße

CoopY


----------



## coopmine (23. Juli 2014)

Hey Leute.
Gleich ab 18:00 Uhr geht es mit den Naxxramas Challenges und Heroics in Hearthstone weiter...
Ansonsten die üblichen NoobYCoopY-plays 

Seid dabei, ich freu mich auf euch

Stream: http://twitch.tv/coopmine

Viele Grüße

CoopY


----------



## coopmine (26. Juli 2014)

JETZT gibt's nen spontanen Samstagsstream mit CoopY - Ganz chillig paar Rankeds in Hearthstone verlieren .
Ab ca 20:30 Uhr geht es dann in den Special Saturday auf CoopY.tv - Biberbro's mit ihrer Epic journey of zwei Brüders - Teil 2 (Divinity: Original Sin)

Seid dabei - alles voll!  - http://twitch.tv/coopmine

Viele Grüße

CoopY


----------



## coopmine (28. Juli 2014)

Heya Leute.

Heute!
Tag 8!
Hearthstone!
Mission Goldhamsterködel!
18:00 Uhr!
Dabei sein!
http://twitch.tv/coopmine !



Viele Grüße

Euer CoopY


----------



## coopmine (30. Juli 2014)

Heute ab 18:00 Uhr bei CoopY.tv: ArcheAge Closed Beta Event 2 mit CoopY, Pyro und Kermit .

ArcheAge ist ein extrem großes, Open-world-Sandbox-MMORPG aus dem Hause XLGames (In EU wird es von Trion Worlds veröffentlicht und betreut). Angetrieben mit der CryEngine 3 sieht es nicht nur gut aus, sondern stellt auch eine riesige und zusammenhängende Welt zur Verfügung, welche zum Entdecken einläd.
Ich bin sehr gespannt auf das Spiel und seine Möglichkeiten - erlebt es doch von Anfang an mit mir und der CoopYmunity auf unserem Streamkanal - http://twitch.tv/coopmine - Wir sind ab 18:00 Uhr LIVE! (geplanter Start der CB2 ist 19:00 Uhr unserer Zeit).

Wer ist dabei? Mehr Infos bei uns im Forum: http://bit.ly/1tr4nEq

Viele Grüße

Euer CoopY


----------



## coopmine (1. August 2014)

Heya Leute,

heute ab 18:00 Uhr geht's mit Tag 4 der ArcheAge CBT2 weiter und wir versuchen heute mal eine CoopY.tv-Gilde auf die Beine zu stellen .
Vielleicht ist sogar der ein oder andere wieder mit im Teamspeak dabei... *hust* Quak! 

Stream: http://twitch.tv/coopmine

Ich freue mich auf euch

CoopY


----------



## coopmine (4. August 2014)

Heya Leute.
Heute kommt - wie versprochen - ab 18:00 Uhr Hearthstone Viewergames.
Seid dabei und besiegt mich am laufenden Band @ http://twitch.tv/coopmine

Viele Grüße

CoopY


----------



## coopmine (6. August 2014)

Hey Leute.
Heute ab 18:00 Uhr geht's mit der ArcheAge Alpha los.
Kermit, RyanoRiley und ich haben gestern schon ein bisschen reingeschnuppert und sind mittlerweile Level 15.
Heute wollen wir die CoopYmunity Gilde gründen und suchen noch fleissig Mitstreiter unter den Zuschauern 

Stream: http://twitch.tv/coopmine

Viele Grüße

CoopY


----------



## coopmine (8. August 2014)

Heya Leute.
Heute ab 18:00 Uhr geht es mit unserem Tag 2 der ArcheAge Alpha weiter .
Meine treuen Mitstreiter Kermit und Ryan sind natürlich auch wieder mit dabei und sorgen dafür, dass ich auf Kurs bleibe .

Da der Kermit sich ein kleines bisschen verspätet, zeige ich euch am Anfang das Farm-System von ArcheAge.

Wie immer ab 18:00 Uhr auf unserem Kanal @ http://twitch.tv/coopmine

Viele Grüße

CoopY


----------



## coopmine (11. August 2014)

Heya Leute.
Heute gibt's ab 18:00 Uhr wieder ArcheAge zu sehen - und zwar Tag 3 der Alpha .
Kermit ist heute leider verhindert und so werde ich entweder mit der reizenden Ryan oder alleine unterwegs sein.

Seid doch dabei @ http://twitch.tv/coopmine

Viele Grüße

CoopY


----------



## coopmine (13. August 2014)

Heyhey Freunde der Videospielunterhaltung,

gleich ab 18:00 Uhr gibt's wieder ArcheAge Alphapower mit CoopY und seiner tollkühnen Crew .

Schauen wir mal, ob wir es heute ins erste PvP-Gebiet und/oder zweite Instanz schaffen?!

Seid dabei @ http://twitch.tv/coopmine


Viele Grüße

CoopY


----------



## coopmine (14. August 2014)

Heyho Leute.
Jetzt gleich ab 18:00 Uhr geht's mit der Alpha/Beta von ArcheAge weiter. Tag 6 mit der CoopY und seiner tollkühnen Crew.

Stream: http://twitch.tv/coopmine

Viele Grüße

CoopY


----------



## coopmine (18. August 2014)

Heya Leute.
Heute schauen wir uns mal wieder die *RimWorld Alpha* an .
Es ist sehr viel passiert und ihr seid natürlich als meine treuen Überlebenden dabei!

Zusätzlich gibt's ein kleines Gamescom-Recap von unseren Erlebnissen... .

Schaut doch ab JETZT zu @ http://twitch.tv/coopmine

Viele Grüße

CoopY


----------



## coopmine (19. August 2014)

Heya Leute.
Jetzt gleich geht es mit RimWorld und EUCH als meine Überlebenden weiter. Habe sogar mal 2 Mods installiert, die das Spiel deutlich erweitern sollen - bin gespannt .

Schaltet jetzt ein: http://twitch.tv/coopmine

Viele Grüße

CoopY


----------



## coopmine (20. August 2014)

Heya Leute.
Jetzt geht es mit dem modifizierten RimWorld und euch als meine treuen Überlebenden weiter .

Seid dabei, der Stream ist schon an @ http://twitch.tv/coopmine

Viele Grüße

CoopY


----------



## coopmine (21. August 2014)

Heya Leute,

gleich ab 18:00 Uhr geht's weiter mit RimWorld und meinem bisher fruchtlosem Versuch, euch am Leben zu halten .
Heute wirds was... hoffe ich...

Habe übrigens eine neue Modifikation installiert: EdB Interface 1.2.2.
Das sollte für ein bisschen mehr Übersicht und Kontrolle sorgen.

Hoffe, ich sehe euch alle gleich @ http://twitch.tv/coopmine

Viele Grüße

CoopY


----------



## coopmine (23. August 2014)

Guten Morgen Viet.... CoopYmunity .

Jetzt geht's absolut spontan weiter mit RimWorld und dem CoopY-NoobY.
Ich teste heute mal in 1080p - vielleicht kann man die Schrift dann besser lesen?! Ansonsten stell ich schnell wieder um .

Seid dabei - Stream on @ http://twitch.tv/coopmine

Viele Grüße

CoopY


----------



## coopmine (25. August 2014)

Hey hey Leute.
Gleich ab 18:00 Uhr geht es mit "Survival of the fittest" und RimWorld weiter.
Ihr seid natürlich auch wieder mit dabei als meine treue Truppe .

Schaltet ein @ http://twitch.tv/coopmine

Viele Grüße

CoopY


----------



## coopmine (26. August 2014)

Moin ihr Raser,
heute ab 17:30 Uhr gibt's mal ganz schnelles Autofahren mit RaserCoopY und The Crew.
Wir schnuppern mal in die Beta des Open-World Rennspieles von Ubisoft rein.

Seid dabei @ http://twitch.tv/coopmine

Viele Grüße

CoopY


----------



## coopmine (27. August 2014)

Heya.
Jetzt geht's weiter mit dem Überleben in der unbekannten RimWorld... ich muss es schaffen .

Seid dabei @ http://twitch.tv/coopmine

Viele Grüße

CoopY


----------



## coopmine (28. August 2014)

Schaffen wir es heute?
Können wir erfolgreich von dieser RimWorld fliehen?
Seid ab 18:00 Uhr dabei, es wird spannend 

Stream: http://twitch.tv/coopmine

Viele Grüße

CoopY


----------



## coopmine (29. August 2014)

Heya Leute.
JETZT gibt es Don't Starve mit unserer bezaubernden Bina 

Schaut vorbei @ http://twitch.tv/coopmine

Viele Grüße

CoopY


----------



## coopmine (30. August 2014)

Gleich! 16:30 Uhr! 
BiberBros against the Games.
Mokka und ich in einem Raum, vor einer Kamera - Ab geht's! 

Fangen mit SMITE an und arbeiten uns wahrscheinlich durch ein paar Games.

Seid live auf unserem Kanal dabei - http://twitch.tv/coopmine

PS. Neue Cam 

Viele Grüße

CoopY


----------



## coopmine (31. August 2014)

CoopY und Mokka schnetzeln sich jetzt gleich weiter durch Horden von Viechern aus Diablo 3 RoS und erzählen die ein oder andere Rattengeschichte 

Seid doch dabei @ Twitch

Viele Grüße

CoopY & Mokka


----------



## coopmine (1. September 2014)

Heya Leute.
Heute minimal verspätet geht es ab jetzt gleich (18:15 Uhr) aber los mit The Walking Dead Season 1 Episode 1.

Seid von Anfang an dabei @ http://twitch.tv/coopmine

Viele Grüße

CoopY


----------



## coopmine (2. September 2014)

Hallo meine Lieben,

heute spontaner Tausch! Ab 18:15Uhr gibts League of Legends mit Bina - yaaay

Ich freu mich auf euch @

http://www.twitch.tv/coopmine


Viele Grüße

CoopY


----------



## coopmine (3. September 2014)

Heyhey Freunde der amateurbelasteten Videospiel-Unterhaltung .

Gleich ab 18:00 Uhr geht es mit The Walking Dead S01E02 und CoopY weiter.
Was hat es mit der Farm auf sich?
Warum sind die so hilfsbereit?
Haben sie ein Geheimnis?
Warum rastet Duck immer so aus?

Seid dabei, wenn diese hochinteressanten Fragen geklärt werden. Und zwar LIVE @ http://twitch.tv/coopmine

Viele Grüße

CoopY


----------



## coopmine (4. September 2014)

Moin moin,

Gleich ab 18:00 Uhr geht es weiter mit The Walking CoopY (Dead) und S01 E04 - Was hier los?
Bin gespannt, wie es weiter geht... ihr auch? Seid doch dabei.

Stream: http://twitch.tv/coopmine

Viele Grüße

CoopY


----------



## coopmine (7. September 2014)

Heya Leute.
Jetzt gibt's gleich Die Sims 4 mit CoopY... schauen wir mal, was wir machen .
Ab 18:00 Uhr geht's dann mit unserer Bina und League of Legend weiter - Seid dabei.

Stream: http://twitch.tv/coopmine

Viele Grüße

CoopY


----------



## coopmine (8. September 2014)

Heyhey,

jetzt gibt's gleich wieder den "Familienzerstörer" CoopY in Sims 4... Er geht wieder auf die Jagd .

Seid dabei @ http://twitch.tv/coopmine

Viele Grüße

CoopY


----------



## coopmine (9. September 2014)

Moooooin Leute,
ab 18:00 Uhr geht es fröhlich weiter mit unserer Sims 4 Karriere und CoopY dem Schwerenöter .
Der nerdige Programmierer hat schon eine Ehe zerstört... mal sehen, was heute so passiert... Bin selber gespannt.

Seid dabei @ http://twitch.tv/coopmine

Viele Grüße

Euer CoopY


----------



## coopmine (10. September 2014)

Heyhey Leute,
Gleich ab 18:00 Uhr gibt es wieder ein bisschen Sim-SexyTime mit CoopY dem Unfugtreiber und euch... .

Heute wird der Partyraum fertiggestellt und eingeweiht... und noch viel mehr Unfug getrieben .

Seid dabei @ http://twitch.tv/coopmine

Viele Grüße

Euer CoopY


----------



## coopmine (11. September 2014)

Heyho Leute.
Ab 18:00 Uhr geht es mit The Walking Dead S01E05 weiter. Vielleicht schaffen wir auch noch ein Stück vom 400 Days DLC.

Zusätzlich gibt es heute eine feine Ankündigung für alle CoopY.tv-Fans - Seid dabei .

Stream: http://twitch.tv/coopmine

Viele Grüße

CoopY


----------



## coopmine (13. September 2014)

Moin moin Leute.
An diesem speziellen spontan-Samstag geht es ab ca 20:00 Uhr endlich mit ArcheAge los (weiter).
Wir spielen gaaaanz gemütlich von Level 1 an - es wird also sehr viel Chatinteraktion geben.
Auch möchte ich, wie bereits vorher angekündigt, verstärkt auf die Story achten - ist ja nun komplett auf deutsch .

Wer mitspielen und vielleicht auch später der "CoopYmunity-Gilde" beitreten möchte, braucht natürlich die folgenden Daten:

- Server: Kyprosa
- Fraktion: West (Nuian und Elfen)

Leider musste ich mich dazu entschließen, den Server zu wechseln, da Eanna schon die ganze Zeit Probleme verursacht.

Stream: http://twitch.tv/coopmine

Freue mich auf euch.

Euer CoopY


----------



## coopmine (15. September 2014)

Heyhey Leute,

es geht weiter mit The Walking Dead - S02E01.
Seid ab 18:00 Uhr dabei und wir erleben zusammen, was aus Clementine wird...

Stream: http://twitch.tv/coopmine

CoopY.tv TWD Artcontest: http://bit.ly/1whkins

Viele Grüße

CoopY


----------



## coopmine (16. September 2014)

Hey Leute,

 

heute bleibt es spannend mit The Walking Dead S2.
Wir sind mittlerweile bei Episode 3 angelangt und ich bin schon sehr gespannt wie es weiter geht!

 

Seid ab 18:00 Uhr dabei @ http://twitch.tv/coopmine

 

Viele Grüße

 

CoopY


----------



## coopmine (17. September 2014)

Heyhey Leute.
Gleich ab 18:00 Uhr geht es ins große Finale von The Walking Dead Staffel 2.
Nach dem gestrigen Cliffhanger bin ich sehr gespannt, wie es ausgeht .
Schauen wir mal, was wir danach zocken .

Stream: http://twitch.tv/coopmine

Viele Grüße

CoopY


----------



## coopmine (20. September 2014)

Heyho Leute.
Jetzt eine spontane Runde Life is Feudal mit CoopY.
Schauen wir mal in das Mittelalter-Survival-Crafting-Game rein, denn: Das Leben ist ein Feudel .

Stream: http://twitch.tv/coopmine

Viele Grüße

CoopY


----------



## coopmine (22. September 2014)

Heya Leute,

gleich ab 18:00 Uhr begeben wir uns ein weiteres Mal ins Mittelalterleben bei Life is Feudal: Your Own - denn das Leben mit CoopY ist ein Feudel .

Stream: http://twitch.tv/coopmine

Viele Grüße

CoopY


----------



## coopmine (23. September 2014)

Heya Leute.
Gleich ab 18:00 Uhr wird versucht, möglichst lange in The Long Dark zu überleben und die seltsam anmutende Welt auf eigene Faust zu erkunden.

Seid dabei @ http://twitch.tv/coopmine

Viele Grüße

CoopY


----------



## coopmine (24. September 2014)

Heyho Leute.
Das Ergebnis steht fest: Minecraft hat mit 52% der Stimmen gewonnen.
Dann zocken wir ab 18:00 Uhr mal ein bisschen Minecraft zusammen - auf unserem Server .

Gespielt wird Minecraft Vanilla 1.8 - Ganz gediegen ohne viel Schnickschnack.
Die Serverdaten erhaltet ihr bei uns im Chat.

Seid dabei @ http://twitch.tv/coopmine

Viele Grüße

CoopY


----------



## coopmine (25. September 2014)

Moin Leute.
Gleich ab 18:00 Uhr geht's mit Minecraft Vanilla 1.8 weiter.
Schauen wir mal, ob wir heute nicht was zusammen bauen .

Seid dabei @ http://twitch.tv/coopmine

Viele Grüße

CoopY


----------



## coopmine (26. September 2014)

Heya Leute,

diesen Freitag gibt bei CoopY.tv PIKMIN 3 mit unserer Bina zu sehen.
Sie spielt zum ersten mal einen Teil der Pikmin-Reihe und freut sich sehr auf zahlreiche und klitzekleine Abenteuer, die sie zusammen mit euch erleben kann.

Seid also dabei ab 18Uhr @

www.twitch.tv/coopmine

Viele Grüße

CoopY


----------



## coopmine (29. September 2014)

Heyho ihr Erbauer .

Gleich ab 18:00 Uhr geht's es mit Minecraft Vanilla 1.8 auf unserem Server weiter.
Heute bauen wir mal unseren Streamy nach... schauen wir mal, ob man ihn am Ende erkennen kann .

Seid dabei @ http://twitch.tv/coopmine

Viele Grüße

CoopY


----------



## coopmine (30. September 2014)

Heyho Leute.
Da meine Gier viel zu groß ist, gibt's heute einen früher startenden Stream - Shadow of Mordor HYPE! .

Ich bin der Schatten, der die Nacht durchflattert 

Ab JETZT @ http://twitch.tv/coopmine

Viele Grüße

HypeCoopY


----------



## coopmine (1. Oktober 2014)

Hey und moin an alle.
Gleich ab 18:00 Uhr geht es weiter mit DarkWingCoopY und Shadow of Mordor.
Wollen wir mal weiter die garstigen Orkse nach und nach ausschalten .

Stream: http://twitch.tv/coopmine

Viele Grüße

CoopY


----------



## coopmine (2. Oktober 2014)

Moin moin Freunde der Schattenkunst,

gleich ab 18:00 Uhr flattert der SchattenCoopY wieder durch die Nacht von Mordor .
Wir erfüllen heute mal weiter die ganzen Missionen im ersten Gebiet - Bin gespannt.

Nieder mit den Orksen

Stream: http://twitch.tv/coopmine

Viele Grüße

CoopY


----------



## coopmine (3. Oktober 2014)

Super-Special-Friday!

Heute gibt es für euch schon ab 15Uhr Programm:

ab 15Uhr..........>> Bastelstunde mit Bina <<

ab ca. 18Uhr....>> Pikmin 3 auf der Wii U <<

Seid mit dabei und bastelt mit, wenn Bina euch zeigt wie man einen kleinen roten Pikmin mit Modelliermasse formt. Wenn es die Zeit zulässt, werden wir zusammen ein bisschen kreativ und gestalten unseren eigenen kleinen Pikmin und ihr dürft bestimmen wie er ausschaut!

Mein kleiner Pikmin wird dann unter den Zuschauern verlost 

Anschließend schmeißen wir die Wii U an und tummeln wieder in der Welt von Pikmin 3 herrum, und versuchen unseren Captain zu retten =)

Bina freut sich auf euch

 

[twitch]coopmine[/twitch]

Viele Grüße

CoopY


----------



## coopmine (6. Oktober 2014)

Heya und Moinsen.

JETZT gehts weiter mit Shadow of Mordor mit CoopY.

Teil vier von "Ich bin der Schatten, der die Nacht durchflattert" 

Stream: http://twitch.tv/coopmine

Viele Grüße

CoopY


----------



## coopmine (30. Mai 2015)

Heya Leute.
Schaut doch dem Mokka bei seinem Witcher 3 Todesmarsch-Playthrough zu... wie er scheitert 

Stream: http://twitch.tv/coopmine

Viele Grüße

CoopY


----------



## coopmine (1. Juni 2015)

Schönes Ründchen Cities: Skylines mit Mokka...
Wir bauen eine MokkaPole !
Seid doch dabei @ http://twitch.tv/coopmine

Gruß
CoopY


----------



## coopmine (2. Juni 2015)

Heya Leute.
Schaut doch dem - absoluten Newbie in Cities: Skylines - Mokka beim erforschen des Spiels zu und chattet mit 
Come and say hi 

Stream: http://twitch.tv/coopmine

Viele Grüße

CoopY


----------



## coopmine (5. Juni 2015)

Dinos, jagen, Häuser bauen - ab geht's 
Zweiter Tag ARK: Survival Evolved mit CoopY - seid doch dabei und schaut zu.

Stream:
http://twitch.tv/coopmine

Gruß
CoopY


----------



## coopmine (6. Juni 2015)

Mokka und CoopY jagen, reiten und verspeisen die wilden Dinos in ARK: Suvival Evolved .

Seid doch dabei:
http://twitch.tv/coopmine

Gruß
CoopY


----------



## coopmine (10. Juni 2015)

Heya Leute.
Jetzt geht's gleich weiter mit ARK: Survival Evolved - Let's tame dat Dinos 

Stream:
http://twitch.tv/coopmine

Viele Grüße
CoopY


----------



## coopmine (19. Juni 2015)

Die BiberBros und Lenii reiten jetzt auf Dinosauriern in ARK: Survival Evolved 

Stream on @ http://twitch.tv/coopmine

Viele Grüße

CoopY


----------



## coopmine (20. Juni 2015)

Mein kleiner Bruder Mokka zockt jetzt Dragonball: Xenoverse 
Sammelt er alle sieben Dragonballs?

Seid von Anfang an dabei: http://twitch.tv/coopmine


Viele Grüße

CoopY


----------

